

To Make Mice Smarter, Add A Few Human Brain Cells - sirchristian
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/03/07/173531832/Human-Cells-Invade-Mice-Brains-And-Make-Them-Smarter

======
cultureulterior
Mr Frisby, I presume.

